# ADAC 6x



## Akrueger100 (4 Feb. 2014)




----------



## weazel32 (4 Feb. 2014)

klasse...danke dir


----------



## comatron (5 Feb. 2014)

Ich war dort nie Mitglied. Das zeigt, dass ich schon immer dagegen war.
Ich bin sozusagen ein Widerstandskämpfer.


----------



## Chamser81 (5 Feb. 2014)

Ich bin seit 2002 dort Mitglied und werde es auch bleiben.

Ich find es lächerlich wenn jetzt viele tausende wegen den gefälschten Statistiken und Preisverleihungen dort kündigen. 
1. Haben mich diese Statistiken usw. eh nie interessiert
2. In diesem Land wird jede Statistik (z.B. Arbeitslosenstatistik) und Studie gefälscht, so wie es der Autraggeber braucht

Für mich zählt nur eins, nämlich das der ADAC bei einer Panne da ist und mir hilft. Und das war bereits 2-mal der Fall und das ist es was ich von einem Automobilclub erwarte und verlange! Man kann sich jetzt vor dem Hintergrund dieser ganzen Affaire sogar sicher sein das der ADAC noch mehr Wert auf Service und Zufriedenheit seiner Kunden legen wird. Er ist regelrecht dazu verdammt!

Das jetzt alle (vor allem die Medien) auf den ADAC eindreschen war zu erwarten und das ist auch typisch deutsch. Wir haben ja keine anderen echten Probleme über die unsere Medien mal berichten sollten!


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Feb. 2014)

Seh ich genauso Chamser. Bin auch seit ein paar Jahren Mitglied und wenn ich sie gebraucht hab, war sofort einer da und hat seinen Job gut gemacht. Und die Autotest interessieren mich eh nicht, da ich nie ein neues Auto fahren würde.


----------



## qay111 (6 Feb. 2014)

ganz nett !


----------



## Punisher (7 Feb. 2014)

klasse
danke


----------

